
India's Outsourcing Industry Is Slowing and It Might Just Be a Good Thing - johnlaplace
http://offprint.in/#!/articles/india-s-outsourcing-industry-is-slowing-and-it-might-just-be-a-good-thing
======
known
India follows the "Sheep Herd" mentality. The whole country's economy is based
on people getting into "Profitable" domains mostly following the success of a
pioneer in the field. The most recent example of this ideology is the
"Business Process Outsourcing" industry. New BPO units are propping up here
and there at a dime a dozen leading to a quality deterioration in the final
deliverable. This process will continue till a saturation level is reached and
then they will wait till another "Killer" domain picks up momentum. Till then
India will be in a so called "Calm Period" where nothing great and major takes
place.

